# Turbonet card for sale



## jeffspam

I have a Turbonet card from my old S1 for sale. Despite thinking I'll find a use for it "any day now", I think it's time to say goodbye. I figured I'd post it here before I eBay it. 

They're $70+shipping new, so I'm going to post this one here for $50 + $5 shipping. Paypal is okay as long as you have a verified account and I'm shipping it to the same address that Paypal has for you. 

Please drop me a PM if you're interested. I'll be sure to post a follow-up when it's sold. Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

jeffspam said:


> I have a Turbonet card from my old S1 for sale. Despite thinking I'll find a use for it "any day now", I think it's time to say goodbye. I figured I'd post it here before I eBay it.
> 
> They're $70+shipping new, so I'm going to post this one here for $50 + $5 shipping. Paypal is okay as long as you have a verified account and I'm shipping it to the same address that Paypal has for you.
> 
> Please drop me a PM if you're interested. I'll be sure to post a follow-up when it's sold. Thanks!


Doesn't look like you've had any nibbles. I suggest trying a $40 price point.


----------



## jeffspam

The Turbonet card has been sold. I might have another one coming in a week or so; I'm pretty sure I put one in a unit I setup for my folks years ago, and I'm going to be seeing them in a few days.


----------



## jeffspam

Aha -- I thought so! I have one more Turbonet card for sale, gently used from a non-smoking home. 

The deal I ended up making for the last one was $45 + $5 for priority mail shipping. That's what I'll offer this time as well. PM me if you're interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## mj18065

Do you still have that Turbonet card for sale?


----------



## jeffspam

Yes, it's still for sale. Sorry I didn't respond earlier - I have to check to see if I'm still subbed to this thread. If you're still interested, send me a PM with your contact info.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffspam

No bites on the 2nd card, so I've decided to eBay it here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150813656104


----------



## jeffspam

*Bump* -- 8hrs left on the auction, currently no bids (starts at $25).


----------



## pegasus

Did you ever sell this item (fellow Ohio resident)?


----------



## jeffspam

Sorry, but it's long gone. Good luck!


----------



## pegasus

Thanks for the reply.

I've got a Series 1 that I'd like to keep alive.

I am cutting the cord with a dial-tone phone system at my home (yes, Vonage's dial tone has worked with my Tivo's modem for the 8 years since I went from POTS to VOIP) and need to find a TurboNet card unless I want to take my box to my office every couple of weeks so it call reach out to the Mother Ship.


----------



## jeffspam

If you can't track down a reasonably priced Turbonet, you could also consider having the Tivo "dial up" to a local PC via PPP. See: http://my.safaribooksonline.com/boo...ing-the-internet-to-tivo/tivohks-chp-4-sect-3

Don't go out and pay $30 for a USB serial adapter, $25 for cables, etc. For that money, find a Turbonet card (there's a cachecard up on eBay right now for $50). But if you have a PC with a serial port (some newer PCs have them, but as pin headers on the motherboard, not as an external plug) or an old PC lying around, and some parts... this might just do the trick.


----------



## pegasus

Thanks for the info.

I was looking for a TurboNet card. For me, sometimes that stripped down model is the best way to go.

I had already seen the CacheCard prior to our exchange here. I decided to throw out a "Best Offer" to the eBay seller of the maximum I was willing to invest in a TurboNet card and the eBay seller accepted my offer amount for his CacheCard.

Hopefully sometime next week my Series 1 machine will make the move from dial-up to internet connectivity.


----------

